# Finishing a corpsed skull



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
This is my first try at a video...I've been doing props for a while and teaching a few people in person, but never done a video, so your feedback is very well appreciated (good and constructive).




I'll also be adding a few pictures below.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

And here is the write up with pictures and a collage:
http://www.monstertutorials.com/skull1


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job! :jol:


----------

